# Nintendo Gamecube - Sd2Sp and XenoGC - Question



## pl4y3r2nd (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello everyone, just received my SD2SP module for GC, my question is do I need XenoGC mod chip to run SD2SP ? If so, do I need special boot up disc to run micro SD card ? I found some informations that I can only boot from 2gb card and than swap into bigger one ? is that true ? My question is - is it possible (if so how) to start GC directly from SD card (SWiSS system) with big sd card. Thanks


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 23, 2020)

The XenoGC allows running a burned Swiss disc at boot, with which you could access any size SD card. Without a XenoGC, you would have to boot an official SD Media Launcher disc and that has the 2GB limitation (until you load Swiss). There are a couple very old modchips that allowed custom IPL to boot straight from SD, but they are long out of production and impossible to get hold of. There is a new product called GCLoader that physically replaces the optical drive and lets you boot from SD.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 23, 2020)

XenoGC + burned Swiss DVD-R is a very convenien, fast  (and cheap) way for booting Swiss.

Full list of possibilities for booting homebrew on GC:
https://www.gc-forever.com/wiki/index.php?title=Booting_Homebrew


----------



## Zaide (Feb 23, 2020)

Codejunkies still has the SD Media Launcher in stock for EUR and USA: https://www.codejunkies.com/Products/SD-Media-Launcher__EF000580V.aspx

My softmodded set up is:

SD Media Launcher
2GB sd card with swiss on it (named autoexec.dol) in memory card slot 2

128gb micro sd card in SDSP2 adapter
Boot time is a little slow, but it boots directly to swiss with no user input.

If you want to keep it pure softmod with no soldering required, this is probably the best setup, but it does cost more and has a slower boot time than XenoGC with a burned Swiss disc.


----------

